# Granny Hexagon Spiral Scrapghans, My First Pattern



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

After posting pictures of a few scrapghans I made when I first learned crochet, almost 6 years ago, I finally wrote up the pattern to accomodate some requests. Thank you KP'ers for making me do this! It was actually fun to go back and figure out what I did, correcting some (now) obvious errors along the way. Certain basic things are not included in the pattern, like yardage, hook size and such as you can do as you like. After all, they were made from bags of scraps and single balls I picked up at yard sales and from a friend who was de-stashing. I hope the pattern is clear (it's not difficult) but feel free to ask me questions if it's not.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern - got it bookmarked!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

can't open your file - my computer says the file is damaged so either it's my computer or the air between us - but thanks for sharing anyway.


----------



## Maggie in VT (Jan 29, 2013)

Got it :thumbup: Thanks so much! I'm sending it to my crocheting darlin' daughter in hopes that she'll take the hint .......... :lol:


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> can't open your file - my computer says the file is damaged so either it's my computer or the air between us - but thanks for sharing anyway.


When I posted the pictures, I wrote out the pattern on that post, in 3 different sections. Here's the link so you can get it that way.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-143167-1.html


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

CrochetyLady said:


> After posting pictures of a few scrapghans I made when I first learned crochet, almost 6 years ago, I finally wrote up the pattern to accomodate some requests. Thank you KP'ers for making me do this! It was actually fun to go back and figure out what I did, correcting some (now) obvious errors along the way. Certain basic things are not included in the pattern, like yardage, hook size and such as you can do as you like. After all, they were made from bags of scraps and single balls I picked up at yard sales and from a friend who was de-stashing. I hope the pattern is clear (it's not difficult) but feel free to ask me questions if it's not.


Thank you SO much for sharing your pattern and for loading it up in a PDF format! It is quite beautiful indeed.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

You're welcome!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

beautiful afghans. Reminds me of stained glass. Great job


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you very much. The pattern opened okay for me.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you. Love it.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you CrochetLady for the pattern. They look really beautiful ! Well done


----------



## madjac (May 16, 2011)

I'm on Firefox and friend is on Google. Neither of can download this pattern. Could you try again?


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

madjac said:


> I'm on Firefox and friend is on Google. Neither of can download this pattern. Could you try again?


i opened with firefox

:-D


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

that is so kind of you and with all the pictures as well.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much & btw I had no problems downloading & opening the pdf file - have old version of IE

hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

madjac said:


> I'm on Firefox and friend is on Google. Neither of can download this pattern. Could you try again?


If you look down the first page a bit, I posted a link to the pattern written out on KP for those having problems with the pdf.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pattern


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

So thrilled to see your picture. I am in the process of making a similar afghan for my daughter. My hexagons are in the style of the African Flower hexagon. I have been dithering over the colour to use to link them and was not sure about using white - but it looks terrific so that has been a great help to me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you. It is beautiful.


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

wooly-minded said:


> So thrilled to see your picture. I am in the process of making a similar afghan for my daughter. My hexagons are in the style of the African Flower hexagon. I have been dithering over the colour to use to link them and was not sure about using white - but it looks terrific so that has been a great help to me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

It is beautiful!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

downloaded no problem thanks (Chrome )Anita


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful afghans - thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

CrochetyLady said:


> After posting pictures of a few scrapghans I made when I first learned crochet, almost 6 years ago, I finally wrote up the pattern to accomodate some requests. Thank you KP'ers for making me do this! It was actually fun to go back and figure out what I did, correcting some (now) obvious errors along the way. Certain basic things are not included in the pattern, like yardage, hook size and such as you can do as you like. After all, they were made from bags of scraps and single balls I picked up at yard sales and from a friend who was de-stashing. I hope the pattern is clear (it's not difficult) but feel free to ask me questions if it's not.


That's so cute. I downloaded it so that I have it when I have time in the future to make it.


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry, I can't open the pattern either, and I was interested to see it. Anyway, thanks for putting it on.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

maybe this will work..Anita

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/2/6/1360160611808-nancy_s_rainbow_spiral_afghans_pdf.pdf


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

have found a way to read it, when you click on download, instead of PDF hit the HTML button - no pictures, but you can get the instructions - for the pictures go to the older post.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank U!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the afghans! I have downloaded it to my files and plan on making it as soon as I finish my knitting order.
The colors are so happy and cheerful!


----------



## k1p1s1psso (Apr 29, 2012)

tq. my 1st love is crochet & hexagons + hexagon patchwork


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such beautiful afghans!!! Thank you so very much for sharing your pattern!!!


----------



## Liz E (Feb 15, 2013)

Outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## jmccoy78 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have lots of scrap yarns... I am looking forward to trying to make this with some of it. As of yet I have not made a granny square or anything even close to it.


----------



## manjit123 (Mar 6, 2013)

hand knitted handbags


----------



## manjit123 (Mar 6, 2013)

hand knitted handbags


----------

